# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  "finti Autocarri"

## roby

segnalo che l'Agenzia delle Entrate ha emanato un provvedimento del suo direttore attraverso il quale si (cerca di) individua(re) quali sono gli automezzi che - indipendentemente dall'immatricolazione - devono essere fiscalmente consideti autovetture. 
Il provvedimento è già pubblicato anche sul Commercialista Telematico alla pagina  http://www.commercialistatelematico.....html?doc=1651

----------


## Oreste

Grazie roby, ho già letto l'articolo .... sono proprio curioso di leggere su questo forum i commenti che i vostri esperti sicuramente faranno. 
Grazie   

> segnalo che l'Agenzia delle Entrate ha emanato un provvedimento del suo direttore attraverso il quale si (cerca di) individua(re) quali sono gli automezzi che - indipendentemente dall'immatricolazione - devono essere fiscalmente consideti autovetture. 
> Il provvedimento è già pubblicato anche sul Commercialista Telematico alla pagina  http://www.commercialistatelematico.....html?doc=1651

----------


## MisterMitch

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Salve,ho stipulato un contratto di leasing relativo ad un pick-up,vorrei sapere come mi devo comportare in tema di iva e deducibilità costi alla luce delle nuove disposizioni.
Ricordo che il pick-up è per natura immatricolato come autocarro e costituirebbe un bene strumentale per la mia impresa artigiana in quanto possiedo una seconda autovettura ed il mio lavoro, essendo caratterizzato da reperibilità continua, come da contratto, è svolto praticamente 24h su 24.
Grazie a quanti mi delucideranno in merito.

----------


## hesp81

A proposito di finti autocarri sono andato a rileggere il provvedimento del direttore dell'agenzia delle entrate pubblicato in G.U. il 13 dicembre 2006 che individua le tre caratteristiche che deve avere un mezzo per essere considerato un autocarro. Mi è venuto dunque un dubbio: un mezzo per essere considerato autocarro deve soddisfare tutti e tre i parametri o ne basta soltanto uno? Per esempio, supponiamo di avere un mezzo che , in riferimento ai tre parametri, presenta queste caratteristiche:
- carrozzeria F0
- quattro posti
- rapporto potenza/portata 178 (inferiore cioè al limite 180)
Secondo il provvedimento, per i primi due parametri il mezzo è un non autocarro, mentre per il terzo è autocarro. Come bisogna comportarsi?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Gli elementi richiesti devono coesistere tutti e tre.
ciao

----------


## fabio73

Scusate, tra le tante mi era sfuggita la reale portata dell'intervento del direttore dell'AGENZIA ENTRATE con riferimento ai finti autocarri. Chiedo conferma: nessun autoveicolo può essere considerato autocarro se ha 4 posti a sedere???
Grazie e buon lavoro

----------


## fabio73

Io avevo capito che sono da considerare falsi autocarri quei veicoli che soddisfano tutti e tre i parametri
- codice carrozzeria f0
- almeno 4 posti
- la famigerata formula > 180
Corretto?
grazie

----------


## kongio

Ho anch'io qualche dubbio. Da una lettura del provvedimento, mi sembra che devono essere presenti tutti e tre i requisiti contemporaneamente perché il mezzo non sia più considerato un autocarro, e non che devono essere tutti assenti affinché si possa considerare il mezzo un autocarro. 
ciao k.  :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Sì, nella mia risposta precedente ho fatto confusione: i requisiti previsti sono per scovare i "falsi" autocarri, quindi i requisiti se coesistono, configurano un autocarro falso, da trattare fiscalmente come un'autovettura.

----------


## kongio

> Sì, nella mia risposta precedente ho fatto confusione: i requisiti previsti sono per scovare i "falsi" autocarri, quindi i requisiti se coesistono, configurano un autocarro falso, da trattare fiscalmente come un'autovettura.

  grazie per la conferma.
ciao

----------


## fabio73

Grazie Danilo.

----------


## dataware

> Gli elementi richiesti devono coesistere tutti e tre.
> ciao

  Buongiorno, sono l'amministratore di una piccola SRL e quest'anno ho acquistato un veicolo a 5 posti, immatricolato autocarro, che ha rapporto Potenza/Portata Utile inferiore a 180 (VolksWagen Caddy Life 5 posti 75Kw). Mi sento dire da molti professionisti che il veicolo sarebbe equiparabile ad una autovettura perchè ha più di 4 posti. Citano la pubblicazione della gazzetta ufficiale come fonte e mi augurano che il mio commercialista sappia ciò che sta facendo (quasi a lanciarmi un anatema  :EEK!:  ). Sembra che "l'IPSE DIXIT", in ambito di normativa fiscale, sia il motto imperante. Mi sembra di capire, infatti, anche a me, che "Gli elementi richiesti devono coesistere tutti e tre" ma sarei felice di conoscere il ragionamento che l'ha portata a dire questo ...vorrei insomma stare tranquillo e continuare a fidarmi del mio commercialista. 
Grazie!
Francesco

----------


## agassi

fidati del tuo commercialista....non so chi siano i professionisti che ti hanno indirizzato da tutt'altra parte, ma di certo non sono competenti a questo punto. 
io per i miei clienti per sicurezza opto per il sistema più svantaggioso! 
infatti il provvedimento parla di "portata" in termini di "massa complessiva meno tara". 
molti libretti invece riportano spesso direttamente la "portata"....e, ovviamente è diversa dalla massa che si ottiene facendo la sottrazione indicata dall'agenzia. 
Es.....il libretto indica "portata=550" e la formula invece (massa compl.=2000 - massa a vuoto= 1500) ne fa ricavare un 500. (che espresso in tonnellate poi diventano rispettivamente 0,55 e 0,5). 
e' ovvio che dividere per 0,55 è più conveniente che dividere per 0,5...quindi se per esempio dividendo per 0,55 mi sta sotto il limite di 180, mentre dividendo per 0,5 mi oltrepassa il suddetto limite, io applico il denominatore più basso, onde evitare complicazioni future.

----------


## Giulia

Salve,
la mia azienda ha acquistato in leasing a settembre 2006 una Croma Van N1che veniva utilizzata esclusivamente per ragioni di lavoro. Dopo le nuove disposizioni legate alla finanziaria la Croma viene considerata un "finto autocarro" (tutte e tre i criteri sono verificati) quindi mi domando se insieme ai benefici fiscali decadano anche le limitazioni di utilizzo? In parole povere: si può utilizzare anche per motivi extra-lavorativi e magari togliere la rete che separa il bagagliaio, senza però dover procedere alla re-immatricolazione?
Sinceramente non so neanche se sia possibile la re-immatricolazione da N1 a M1!!!
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

Beh, a questo punto ... direi di sì !
ciao   

> Salve,
> la mia azienda ha acquistato in leasing a settembre 2006 una Croma Van N1che veniva utilizzata esclusivamente per ragioni di lavoro. Dopo le nuove disposizioni legate alla finanziaria la Croma viene considerata un "finto autocarro" (tutte e tre i criteri sono verificati) quindi mi domando se insieme ai benefici fiscali decadano anche le limitazioni di utilizzo? In parole povere: si può utilizzare anche per motivi extra-lavorativi e magari togliere la rete che separa il bagagliaio, senza però dover procedere alla re-immatricolazione?
> Sinceramente non so neanche se sia possibile la re-immatricolazione da N1 a M1!!!
> Grazie

----------

